# Sweet summer perfume suggestions



## User93 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey ladies! Im not that into perfumes, and never were, i have a few ones of course, but after seeing your collections i felt mine is tiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hardly like any perfume now for some reasons. And i wanna pick myself a new one, so i decided to ask for your professional help! Some years ago btw, i bought a present for my Mom, and they gave me a bottle of perfume as a present, it was cheap one, but i loved it! Of course, i dont remember the name at all. 

So far i have: Givenchy Organza, Glow in the Darl by J Lo., Cinema YSL, Opium YSL. 

*I want something very "summer", very hot, very "seaside", very sweet. Cant pick myself anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

And oh, i liked my Sunset Heat by Escada, and then i decided to get Rockin Rio (yes, i admit i just loved the name), so as it was a LE long time ago, the one i got was fake i guess.. and i didnt like the smell at all.

Can you please suggest me something? Thaaanks


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Cartier Delices Eau Fruitee is very sweet and summery, although not too seaside.  It's expensive, but totally worth it.  I have both the original Cartier Delices and the Fruitee versions.  Vera Wang Princess (and I believe there's a new version out, as well) is also summery and sweet and not as expensive as the Cartier.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 19, 2008)

Ralph Lauren Cool
Miami Glow by JLO


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2008)

Its worth going into a Sephora to look or looking on their site for top picks for fragrance...ask customer service and they'll send a sample!

When you do find your new favorite, Amazon sells at lower prices with certain fragrances with no tax and free shipping! But it's secure and reliable if Amazon is the seller and not "beautiful perfumes" or "cosmeticmall"...click on "seller, see more" and scope out "Amazon".

Amazon still carries Escada fragrances you can't find elsewhere, along with other discontinued brands or hard to find ones. 

Nautica has a fragrance that seems summery, I think it's Nautica Voyage...

If you go into a store, I would spray a few tissues, take them home and see whick one appeals~! I find they work better than a card or spraying yourself...also take a small bag of coffee beans to rejuvenate your sense of smell! Hope you find the fragrance(s) you love!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2008)

Moon Sparkle by Escada.

Eau Pure by Biotherm.


----------



## ppalada (Jun 19, 2008)

i second moon sparkle by escada..its sweet, yet summery, i love it!


----------



## User93 (Jun 19, 2008)

I didnt like moon sparkle to be honest :/
Thanks a lot ladies you are so helpful! I should definitely try those ones.. I cant order on Amazon from here, and i tried some perfumes at Sephora, but didnt like much. That lady helped me out, but perfumes she showed werent that impressive :/ She did great, thats just me being too picky i believe.

I want miami glow sooooo much, however, its sold out cause its a LE and i cant get it anywhere now aswell.

I thought that if you just give me names here, i would sample all of them, cause when i get to sephora and start trying different stuff i get lost after 4th-5th perfume.

Thanks!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 19, 2008)

Theres always a good lil amount of Miami Glows on eBay! It smells like summer in a bottle soo much lol. I forgot it's an LE becuz of that!


----------



## User93 (Jun 19, 2008)

i just found a local website, they have miami glow still!!! wohoo! im so ordering it! plus a new sunset heat bottle, loved it! i also think about getting paco rabanne black xs, but that will be next time after i'll have more money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wohooo miami glow, come to mama!

Update: sweet swett swett, today my escada and miami glow arrived! Looove them! That websita carried them still, and they were super fast.. now im thinking about collecting all escada line... Girls, can you help me out which of them are sweet? Sunset heat rocks, though Rockin Rio was not that cool to me. How about tropical paradise and island kiss?


----------



## Meryl (Jun 21, 2008)

You said you want "summer" "hot" and "seaside"... have your tried Michael Kors Island?  If you like marine notes, this one has them.  It's very fresh and fruity with tropical flowers that are supposed to be "rich humid florals"... 

... or Bobbi Brown's Beach? It smells like suntan lotion and it may not be sweet enough for you but it's cheerful in a summery kind of way.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the Michael Kors Island scents, especially Island Capri. I know it's not as marine-y, but I'm loving Dream Angels Desire for the summer...

If you can get your hands on any, BUY IBIZA HIPPIE. It is the best, by far, of any of the Escada LE scents that I have smelled (no Sexy Graffiti, and no Tropical Punch-those go for an arm and a leg).


----------



## TDoll (Jun 21, 2008)

The new Tommy Hilfiger Dreaming smells really nice and summery...without smelling cheap.  It smells really sweet and has a hint of peach.

The original Ralph by Ralph Lauren is my all time favorite though.  I've gone through at least 7 bottles of the stuff since high school.  Sounds bad, but thats only like a bottle a year!


----------



## User93 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I sampled *Michael Kors Island Capri*, but didnt like it much, it didnt seem sweet enough. I'm totally lovin my new *J.Lo Miami Glow*, and those bottles are so cute - like a bottle with a genie inside. My Mom says J Lo parfums smell cheap tho :/

I ordered Miami glow (lovin it) and another one of *sunset heat* i ran out of. That website still carries the LE, so as i will get more money, i will get ibiza hippie, and also i wanna get *Black XS by Paco Rabanne*, and *Ralph by Ralph Lauren *(thank you TDoll, i've heard so much good about it!). Also i decided to get escada moon sparkle.. And i want *Victoria's secret Isle of Pink*..

Specktra makes me a junkie, i used to have 3 bottles of perfume and think i have a lot!


----------



## liv (Jun 22, 2008)

L de Lolita Lempicka is great.  It's not aquatic, per se, but it has a 'salty' note in it that is very pleasant and a bit beachy.


----------



## genica (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with Liv that L de Lolita Lempicka would be a good one to try.  It's kinda salty and sweet at the same time.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 25, 2008)

I recommend what I've been wearing all Summer which is Bath & Body Work's Exotic Coconut! They were having a huge sale over the weekend, so if you wanted to try it out you could get it for cheap. I love it because it smells very summery to me. =)


----------



## User93 (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks dolls, you are so helpful! Im such a dork, i miss summer all the time, so i'd actually buy any perfume mentioning "summer", "sunset", "heat", "Rio", "carribean", "tropical", "miami" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My next ones gonna be other escada LE's, im glad i could find them in that website, and i think i should get a backup of miami glow... and ralph.. and flowerbomb.. aaah want them all


----------



## keirii (Jun 25, 2008)

When I hear "sweet" I think DKNY Be Delicious.  It's sweet but not TOO sweet (like that escada one..gives me headaches, ugh.)  I feel like it's nice and light for summer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Certainly my new favorite..


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keirii* 

 
_When I hear "sweet" I think DKNY Be Delicious. It's sweet but not TOO sweet (like that escada one..gives me headaches, ugh.) I feel like it's nice and light for summer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Certainly my new favorite.._

 
mmm i LOVE that perfume! i don't have it but my friend does so i just drown myself whenever i go to her house


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

LIVE LUXE by J.LO is pretty sweet.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 27, 2008)

Fantasy by Britney Spears is sweet and kinda oriental.
Description - A fragrance inspired by love's ability to overwhelm you when you least expect it, Fantasy is a captivating blend of ripe fruits, sweet cupcake accord, delicate flowers, creamy musk, orris root, and sensual woods. Notes include Lychee, Quince, Kiwi, Cupcake Accord, Jasmine Petals, White Chocolate Orchid, Musk, Orris Root, Woods.

I really like it (despite that cheesy description!) LOL


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 29, 2008)

Ralph Lauren Wild.

Also, look at places like TJ Maxx, EBay, or Marshalls for Escada's Sunset Heat, Rockin' Rio, and Pacific Paradise. I looove those scents.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jul 4, 2008)

IMO --

* sweet scents*
Britney Spears Fantasy -- highly recommend it.
Escada's Sexy Graffiti --    "
Lolita Lempicka-------         "
BCBG  Girl star ------------- "
Curve Crush

*Florals*

Ellen Tracy
FlowerBomb
Victoria's Secret Pink
Eternity Moment

*aquatics*

Tommy Hilfiger's Freedom
Coolwater for women
L'eau D'Isse


----------



## kimmy (Jul 6, 2008)

moschino hippy fizz. so summery and fresh.


----------



## Maryszhita (Jul 6, 2008)

desirable from lise watier is a very sweet fragance i just love it!! or try versace bright crystal i fell in love with the bottle but lol never re-used it! ohh buy the way i think here they sell mini bottles of escada's LE.. im not sure.. i saw one package last time i went to store.. it was sort of like 5 mini perfumes for like 45 or 50$..


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 6, 2008)

pink sugar by aqualina...cannot go wrong with this one!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_i just found a local website, they have miami glow still!!! wohoo! im so ordering it! plus a new sunset heat bottle, loved it! i also think about getting paco rabanne black xs, but that will be next time after i'll have more money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wohooo miami glow, come to mama!

Update: sweet swett swett, today my escada and miami glow arrived! Looove them! That websita carried them still, and they were super fast.. now im thinking about collecting all escada line... Girls, can you help me out which of them are sweet? Sunset heat rocks, though Rockin Rio was not that cool to me. How about tropical paradise and island kiss?_

 
which site?


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well this may sound obvious, but Burberry Summer. It's a very fresh and crisp smelling fragrance. Honestly I think it smells just like Mac Moisturelush face cream. lol

Oh, and Gucci Envy. Everybody and their momma had that one a few years ago. Now the sales have calmed down a bit, but it's still a beautiful fragrance.


----------



## User93 (Jul 9, 2008)

*alwaysbella*, thats the local website in Russia, delivers in Moscow only i guess. Im at work now, but if you want i cam give you the adress once i'll be back home. But well, i doubt it will help you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sweexy985, *i had gucci envy me back in the days and looved it!

*Thanks a lot everyone! *I decided to get more escada's, i bought Rockin' Rio, but well, it seems ripped of and smells awful so i had to throw it away 





 I decided to get Rockin rio (a decent one), tropical paradise, Ralph by Ralph Lauren, plus i want Black XS and Flowerbomb extreme. The only question now is finding money for all that! Oooh btw i love escada sunset heat and miami glow, but they fade away pretty soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if its just perfumes or mine are ripped off or something


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

I love Princess by Vera wang, Burberry brit & Jadore by christian Dior. All these scents are very light. 
For the winter try crystal noir by versace & jean paul gaultier


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 9, 2008)

ralph lauren HOT! Very beachy and summery I loove it. Also idk if this is "Sweet" but Roxy perfume is very beachy and summery as well. Also any escada.


----------



## star25 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any of Escada's perfumes (at least the one's I have) have that sweetness to them..  it's almost too much, I can't really stomach them anymore.

A sweet, yet more soft and toned down kind of sweet fragrance that I'm LOVING right now is *Kenzo's 7:15am in Bali*. I wore it every day this week, it's so perfect for the summer.

I think it's might be exclusive to Duty Free stores tho, but definitely sample it if you get a chance.


----------



## User93 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, i bet its a duty free exclusive for sure, and maybe even not in all of the duty frees - i never saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely try it if i get a chance, love exclusive perfumes!


----------



## ZoeKat (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been wearing Nina by Nina Ricci almost every day this summer. It's sweet and fruity to me. I can't describe perfumes or identify the notes, so here's what Sephora says: "The fragrance incorporates top notes of Calabrese Lemon and Cipirinha Lime for a sparkling and spontaneous beginning. Midnotes of Red Toffee Apple and Vanilla Infusion create a charming and seductive femininity and Moonflower and Peony Petals add gentle and delicate breath. Rounding it out are base notes of Apple Tree Wood and Cotton Musk ending in a tender sensual caress."


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 12, 2008)

Have you tried "Into the Blue" by Escada? I think that it smells very beachy and it looks like ocean water in the bottle. Plus I love the box it comes in.


----------

